# Ilok 1 and 2- difference?



## OleJoergensen (Apr 14, 2016)

Is there Any difference between ilok 1 and ilok 2? I think mostly about speed....


----------



## JohnG (Apr 14, 2016)

Studies show that people with iLok 2 are up to 3x better looking.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 14, 2016)

Actually, I thought the only difference was the number of licenses the second one could hold, but maybe there are other important differences.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 14, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Studies show that people with iLok 2 are up to 3x better looking.


Ha ha  Then I'm "Pretty" ugly. I have 3 ilok 1


----------



## JohnG (Apr 14, 2016)

you are in deep trouble. You face a lifetime of rejection.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 14, 2016)

It's almost like, I don't know -- being a musician or something.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2016)

Perhaps look into the iLok RAID Dongle Hub.
Mains powered and can stream authorization keys through a single port.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 14, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Studies show that people with iLok 2 are up to 3x better looking.



iLok 1 looks like a penis. Plus iLok 1 just seems to say "break me" using a laptop.


----------



## higgs (Apr 14, 2016)

ilok 1 was the double well shot right at last call seeming like a bright idea, whereas iLock 2 was the sad truth you wished hadn't hit your shoes. Sad thing is that you have a real freaking problem and you probably aren't going to figure it out until you're facedown in the gutter with a pile of empty iLok's 11's wishing you had the power to take back that very first iLok. 
'bout sums it up.


----------



## higgs (Apr 14, 2016)

And yeah, the 2 holds more licenses, which I was happy about.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 15, 2016)

Hm...Im not sure what to decide by these replies.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Apr 15, 2016)

OleJoergensen said:


> Hm...Im not sure what to decide by these replies.


"A few reasons to go with iLok2: 1) more and more developers will be moving to iLok2 "only" format, 2) it can hold more assets, and 3) the design is better, as the original iLok is a bit bulkier and can get in the way of other usb devices connected to adjacent ports. At this moment iLok is fine for most products, and if you don't have a ton of assets."
Found it in 5 seconds from googling "ilok 1 vs 2"...
And don't worry about speed, it's just a license, there's nothing speed related to either versions..


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 15, 2016)

the copy protection communicates with the ilok when a plug-in is instantiated. and depending on the type of ilok, this takes more or less time. with big sessions you will see a significant difference in session loading time.


----------



## cc64 (Apr 15, 2016)

I think 64 bit programs and plugs do not support ilok 1

I looked a lot better when 8 bit was in.


----------



## higgs (Apr 15, 2016)

OleJoergensen said:


> Hm...Im not sure what to decide by these replies.


Sorry, you did receive a bunch of less than helpful replies - mine being the most unhelpful. The iLok matter can be emotional.

In all seriousness, other than upgrade cost I can't think of a single reason to not go with the iLok 2, for all the same points mentioned by Babylon and noam above.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you gentlemens.
I recall reading somewhere that Pace claims the ilok 2 should be faster, I just didnt undetstand how but I do now.
Thoman sells Ilok 2 with 27% off. I will use that offer . Iloke 2 here I come.
Already fell more pretty :-D


----------



## JohnG (Apr 15, 2016)

cc64 said:


> I think 64 bit programs and plugs do not support ilok 1



This is not true for my libraries, though it could be for some. I'm using iLok 1 with VE Pro in standalone, 64 bit with iLok 1s a-plenty.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 15, 2016)

The difference between iLok 2 and 1 is 1.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 26, 2016)

It appears with iLok 2 my session loads 10 % faster, nice.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 26, 2016)

iLok2 is sexier and slick looking. iLok1 is more retro looking. 

iLok2 holds a lot more licenses.

I have a dongle tree, which is a usb hub into which I have plugged all my iLoks, eLicensers, and Flux dongle. If you have more than a couple dongles to deal with this seems to work well without having to use up a lot of usb ports. This may or may not be a consideration depending on your particular system. 

In my case it's helpful because I also have a wireless keyboard/mouse combo, a wireless Wacom, an external backup drive, and a midi box. All of those are plugged in directly. The 'dongle tree' lets me have all the other dongle 'junk' parked on one port and tucked away behind the computer.


----------

